# I havnt ovulated since being on the depo injection, came off it 18 months ago!



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was on the Depo-Provera injection for 7years and came off it in July 2010-a year before i was due to get married with the hope that by the time we got married the depo would be out of my system n we cud try to conceive. It has been 18months since i last had the injection. My period came back after about 2-3 months but only very light. I am now on my periods every other week where as before depo i was regular-once a month. So every time im due to ovulate during my cycle i bleed    am not ovulating and havnt ovulated since coming off depo. I am seeing the doctor at the mo and im in the middle of blood tests to confirm im not ovulating. Once all this is confirmed (medically) she is goin to refer me to the hospital where they should give me a fertility drug to kick start ovulation. My doctor thinks they will give me clomid. Just wondering if anyone out there has had a similar experience?? Has anyone conceived after depo? And has anyone had experience with Clomid? I should be reffered next week so should find out more soon but would be nice to hear off anyone else in a simiar position as all this waiting is driving me mad!! 
I would really appreciate any comments,

Thanks Amanda xx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Amanda,

The only thing I can comment on is clomid.  I have unexplained fertility but was put on clomid for 6 months last year.  My cycle length remained pretty much unchanged 32/33 days & I continued to ovulate on the lowest dose.  I had no side effects.  I sadly did not conceive & I'm waiting until my 30th birthday now before I qualify for IVF.  It sounds as though you'll be ok once they get you ovulating   

Sorry I can't help anymore & good luck!


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey

Couldnt read and run.  I didnt have a period after coming off the pill after no previous problems.  I was given clomid after 6 months and I still didnt get a period or ovulate.  I then went through testing and scans and discovered I'd developed PCOS.  It can be common to have a delay after stopping contraception but they say after a year and its time to get it investigated so you are doing the right thing. 

Have you had it medically confirmed you ovulate?  If you ovulate then don't worry about the periods - the ovulating is the most important thing.  Maybe by some peesticks to keep track of it all. . .

Good luck V XXX


----------



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Rhubarb3,
Thank you for ur reply!!
Thats interesting to know. So is that a gereral thing that u cant have ivf until ur 30? Is that the same for everyone?? 
Were u ovulating before u went on clomid? xx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Amanda,

Yes, I was ovulating before I was put on clomid   The consultant prescribed it 'to fill the time before I turned 30' were his words...   I live in Wiltshire and there guidelines are age 30 & above to qualify.  If I lived 10 miles up the road in Swindon PCT I would only have to be 23!!!!  We've been trying for 6 years & I turn 30 at the beginning of March so I'm really excited & hoping all goes well   We've got to stay positive   We have our next appointment at the end of February.  Find out what your local PCT guidelines are.  If you know you have an ovulation problem then clomid will hopefully do the trick - there have been some amazing successes!  The nurse at the hospital told us we must have an unexplained reason which is so frustrating!  The only frustrating thing about clomid is the wait between cycles!

Stay positive!


----------



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Vixter_1
Thank for ur reply,
Ive had the results of my first blood test which did confirm im not ovulating but my gp wants to do 3 cycles of blood tests to confirm it properly as some women ovulate every other month anyway so its just to prove its happening continously. I have done loads of opk's and they all say im not ovulating and like i said eveytime im due to ovulate i bleed!! Its as tho the depo injection has completeley stopped it and it just wont return!! I will be happy once the ovulating returns as then weve got a chance! Its just all this waiting around inbetween. I have my final blood test next monday n then my appointment with gp to discuss results n refferal next thursday!! 
Are u having more treatment? xx


----------



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you Rhubarb,
its nice to hear some positivity from others   !
Wow what a wait uve had, i bet u cant wait until march and now with it in sight u can really start getting excited!! 
I wish u all the best for the next coming months and thanks again   xx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Amanda & lots of good luck to you too!


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Amanda

No I'm not having any treatment, because I'm 8 weeks pregnant after IVF.

I never ovulated again, even with drugs. I think the important thing is to figure out why you don't ovulate as its not going to be the injection after this long, more likely it masked a problem. It was really awful when I had my first scan and saw my crazy ovaries but it was a relief to finally have a reason, if you know what I mean.

Find a hospital / Dr you trust and push for some answer.

Wishing you lots of luck

V x

Ps everyone is different but I was crazy on clomid, very emotional (although the IVF was worse). I feel on the wrong side of success, some people get good results with it - hope you are one!


----------



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awwww thats fantastic news!!! 
Congratulations!!!!   
Yeah i know i agree, my sister had the same problem (not ovulating) -with out the factor of coming off contraception so theres a chance i mite be the same as her and i mite never have ovulated. She had fertility drugs and conceived straight away and then went on to have 3 children with out any more treatment so im hoping i will be the same  
Did you have to have many ivf cycles?? xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I had 3 IVM transfers which is mini IVF - same process but without drugs. After that we moved on to IVF and it worked first time. Been a heart-breaking journey but finally here - just praying it sticks.

Know that there are so many treatments out there and so many different paths you can take to get your baby. Promise you.

V X


----------



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you V,
I wish u all the luck in the world for a healthy pregnancy!! xx


----------



## Hillhouse (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Amanda,

Just to say you r not alone i cam off the depo injection nearly two years ago now and i didnt have a period for well over a year afterwards. I know someone who works in fertility so after her advice i pushed to be tested for things like pcos etc via gp. They were reluctant but gave my blood tests etc and they all came back negative for things. Then i recently had my scan which then gave them the diagnois of pcos so i have no been referred to the qe. We had our first appointment today which i thought would be were they just gave me the clomid as per gp had told me. This not being the case they went over both our historys and health. Took more bloods and examinations. Then because my bmi is high they have given me three months to reduce this by weight loss. It was very gutting but i can understand why as he is trying to give us the best chance of conceiving. Clomid is only allowed to be given for 12 cycles in anyone lifetime so they try to ensure the best possible progress.

Hope this helps you a little to know you are not alone

Helen

xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Amanda kb


I was on the depo for 9 years, last shot was september 09, Jan 2010 diagnosed with PCOS, TTC ever since i came of depo, docs said i had to give my body a chance to get rid of the depo etc my periods finally came October 2011, in which i started 50mg of clomid in November, 1st cycle i ovulated, progesterone levels at day 21- 15, BFN but i at least ovulated, Af came on time and ovualted again 2nd cycle with progesterone levels at 28.3 have 4 days left till i test

Just wanted to say, hang on in there. i expect the reason your not ovulationg is solely on the depo effects and clomid will def get you ovualting again. that is my opnion anyway

good luck xxx


----------



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Helen,

Thank you for ur reply it does help to hear of others that have been through the same thing. I am havin my last blood test tomorrow with my GP n i go back for my results on thursday which is when she said she will refer me just hope im not waiting for ages to get an appointment at the hospital!!!! Do u know of any symptoms of pcos?? 
Thanks again Amanda xx


----------



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Flossey25,
Thank you for ur reply, and thanks for ur encouragment, it all sounds very possitive for you!! Good luck for the test, let me know how u get on with it. I will just be happy once i get to the hospital and feel like things are moving!! 
Thanks again xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Your welcome

Think its a BFN for me, i can feel period coming 


xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Stay strong Flossey.  Am 9 weeks pregnant and everyday I feel my period coming


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

aww thanks vixter

I must admit, its not normally like this, my boobs arent as sore as they normally are, but have spots on my face. my ovariies feel on fire today tho and i cant stop peeing, ive done a test 2 days ago and it was negative as ive been peeing lots for about 5 days now

i really dont think im pregnant tho


xx congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I hate to get peoples hopes up because it can be very unfair if it doesnt work but the peeing and the horrible acne where the first symptoms for me.  Closely followed by crazy sore boobs and sickness.

But pregnancy symptoms all too closely mimic AF symptoms.

Stay strong, I hope they are good symptoms for you XX


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Curiosity got the better of me and i took a preg test but its negative.

do you think its still too early?

i just have the gut feeling its not my time this month

x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Oh I dont know.  Clomid never worked for me (despite various attempts I never responded at all, it never kick started ovulation) so I am not really sure when it would say positive.  I got a very dark positive 8days after a 5 day transfer so that would be 13 days after ovulation if it helps.

Hope its your time, if its not know that that are are a hundred steps in place to ensure you will get your baby. Promise you. XX


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks hun

I've ovulated both times on clomid. we dont qualify for Nhs ivf because of my partner having children x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Well at least you ovulate  - there is hope of a BFP then.  I live in belgium and thankfully IVF (unlimited) is open to everyone. . . since I dont ovulate myself and havent since stopping the pill 18 months ago (despite various kickstarts) I am really glad IVF was an option for me as I really don't know what we'd have done otherwise.  But you are one step ahead of me on the ovulation thing so luck is on your side.  Good luck and stay in touch XX


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Its not fair that our country dont offer ivf to everyone, we need tomove haha

Thanks for your encouragment

xxx


----------



## Hillhouse (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Amanda,

Sorry i have been really busy so not seen your post till today as not logged in. Your welcome for any advie or help i can give.

Only symtoms i suffer from pcos is break out of spots on face around the start of cycle and alot more discomfort at start too, they said other things to look out for were excessive hair and i forget the rest. 

Once you get your blood results they may send you for a scan to check ovaries etc. Your partner will have to be tested too before they refer you (well at least they made mine think this is to rule out more than one issue). If your not bothered which hospital u go to ask them for the one with short waiting days i only had to wait 34 days but that was because i requested a certain hospital. 

I have to have a HSG this week to check tubes but hopefully in april they will give me my tablets.

Stay positive thats what people keep on telling me hun xx

Helen 

XXX


----------



## MOT0903 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Helen,

I have had all of my blood test results back and they all show that im not ovulating so i have now been reffered to the hospital and and have got my first appointment on 27th feb so its only just over a fortnight which is great!!!  My hubby has been tested and were just waiting on the results at the mo.  
Thanks again  
I hope u get on ok with the HSG let me know how it goes. I would be interested in knowing how long it takes to get the results of the HSG.
Take care Amanda xx


----------



## Hillhouse (Jan 5, 2012)

Amanda,

That good news try to get result of hubby's test to take with you to appointment that way they wont get him to do it again.

HSG didnt happen have to till next cycle now so gutted but we will get there.

Helen

xxx


----------

